# hrbt 7/10



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

lots of little dink flounder on strip baits with 5 keepers in between 19and 25" anchored up and jigged for them on the shoals


----------



## lakebiker (May 22, 2007)

I've only fished the hrbt 3-4 times. Always have a ball and this year was great as far as numbers go but, only one keeper. What area do you call the shoals? I usually fish the Hampton Bar for the croakers and between the bridges for the flatties. Any help? Thanks in advance.


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

norfolk side..... but the area off ft. monrow is good too....


----------

